# recommended Hygrometer for a Crested Gecko/Giant African Millipede setup



## midnighttuck (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi all,

Ive just very recently got 2 Leopard Geckos, and loving having them very much.

I am about to acquire an Exo Terra 90x45x60 cabinet, and plan to put 1 (or more) crested geckos in there, live plants, and a Giant African Millipede.

I've ordered a couple of bits and bobs, in preparation, slowly but surely. I've just ordered the Dual Probe Thermometer from a seller on here....and now looking at hygrometers

Anyone recommend a decent low priced Hygrometer for use? I've read that analogue ones are useless, and basically stop once become wet. I can see on ebay and the likes some digital ones, but they don't seem to show that they have probes on them....so presumably that would mean the digital display would be in the tank/and likely fail if look at fogger etc systems, with water getting into the electronics?

While I have the dual probe ordered already, I suppose it wouldn't matter if it read temperature too, though a bit unnecessary, though I could utilise the dual probes with other tanks too. Any recommendations?

Thanks,
Tuck


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I can add a digital thermo/hygrometer with external probe to the order for £8.25


----------



## midnighttuck (Jul 23, 2011)

aah thanks,

I didn't notice you did hygrometers too. Will send payment shortly after put kids to bed  Should've realised mind, seein as they're mentioned in your sig lol

Thanks again Dave


----------

